# 900th DoorDash Delivery



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

So I have been doing DoorDash on and off for the last few years. I hit my 900th delivery this evening. It came up as a $13 guarantee and I accepted it. I arrive at the restaurant and noticed that the business that placed the order, came out to over $300.00. After delivery, I notice that I had made $45 for the delivery. Never had a delivery that big, glad it happened on a 900th delivery. Hope my 1000th is even better.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

That's decent. That would never happen with UberEats.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

SubTeacher said:


> So I have been doing DoorDash on and off for the last few years. I hit my 900th delivery this evening. It came up as a $13 guarantee and I accepted it. I arrive at the restaurant and noticed that the business that placed the order, came out to over $300.00. After delivery, I notice that I had made $45 for the delivery. Never had a delivery that big, glad it happened on a 900th delivery. Hope my 1000th is even better.


Nice I haven't had a big tip on DD in a long time. It's nice of them to give back some of the tips they steal


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Nice I haven't had a big tip on DD in a long time. It's nice of them to give back some of the tips they steal


Seriously, those pricks. It really upsets me when customers tell me they tipped on app, because I believe them but I know dd is using that to pay me instead


----------



## BriBarb88 (Mar 14, 2018)

Yeah. They used to be okay when they were paying at least $5 per delivery. Now that they switched to this $1+ pay tier it sucks. There’s orders that I know I should be paid more for.


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

BriBarb88 said:


> Yeah. They used to be okay when they were paying at least $5 per delivery. Now that they switched to this $1+ pay tier it sucks. There's orders that I know I should be paid more for.


Their tier pay is a joke. I was looking back at my past earnings and noticed that one week I did $750 with deliveries averaging about $12 plus per delivery. Now it ranges from a total of $6-$9 a delivery.


----------



## BriBarb88 (Mar 14, 2018)

SubTeacher said:


> Their tier pay is a joke. I was looking back at my past earnings and noticed that one week I did $750 with deliveries averaging about $12 plus per delivery. Now it ranges from a total of $6-$9 a delivery.


Same here. It's ridiculous. They even use our tips to pay us. Smh.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Doordash is new to my market and pays an extra $5 on every evening delivery 5-9pm. Yesterday it was actually 2-9pm. Lowest paying trip has been $9 after the bonus. Most are in the $12-15 range. How long until they pull the extra $5 away, I have stopped doing anything else while this promo is going on. I am also sending the referral link to everyone I know, but have not seen any show up in my doordash account. Do I have to place an order first?


----------



## kenshi322 (Jul 28, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Doordash is new to my market and pays an extra $5 on every evening delivery 5-9pm. Yesterday it was actually 2-9pm. Lowest paying trip has been $9 after the bonus. Most are in the $12-15 range. How long until they pull the extra $5 away, I have stopped doing anything else while this promo is going on. I am also sending the referral link to everyone I know, but have not seen any show up in my doordash account. Do I have to place an order first?


i think when u refer someone, they have to complete like 100 deliveries within 3 months or something so if they're not dedicated, ur not getting that bonus


----------

